# Modern -Technik -Style



## profaker (16. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin in Planung einer Website. Ich möchte gerne eine im Modern-Technik-Style. Ich habe schon versucht mit Photoshop so einen Style hin zu bekommen. Es gelingt mir jedoch nicht.
Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen, Tipps oder sogar Tutorials zum Thema Modern-Technik-Style?

MfG

profaker


----------



## devilrga (16. März 2005)

Hi,
was verstehst du unter "modern Style"? Einen leichten 3d-Look?-Dazu gibt im Photoshopbereich viele Threads.

MfG


----------



## profaker (16. März 2005)

Nein, muss kein 3D-Look sein.

Es ist schwer genau zu beschreiben, was ich meine. Modern-Technik-Styles haben sehr viele Details, man muss nicht unbedingt erkennen was es ist, es kann ruhig ein wenig "Geheimnisvoll" sein. Man könnte es sich wie technische Geräte o.ä. aus der Zukunft vorstellen, wie unbekannte Technologien usw.
Hoffe du weißt was ich meine.


----------



## profaker (17. März 2005)

Hat keiner ne Ahnung was ich meine?


----------



## daddz (17. März 2005)

Vielleicht kannst du mal ein Beispiel zeigen! Hab zwar schon so ne dunkle Vorstellung von dem was du willst aber des is zuwenig! Ein Beispiel wär halt ideal!

greetz
daddz


----------



## profaker (17. März 2005)

Ich habe leider keines zur Hand, sonst hätte ich es schon gepostet.
Hatte mal eines aber nach dem PC -Crash waren die Fav's leider auch weg  

Fals ich eine Beispielsite finde, werde ich sie natürlich gleich hier posten.

MJfG
profaker


----------



## profaker (19. März 2005)

Weiß keiner was ich meine?


----------



## profaker (20. März 2005)

Jetzt hätte ich ein Beispiel.
so in der Richtung ungefähr:

http://www.c-cramer.de/
*http://www.7devils.de/
*


----------



## profaker (20. März 2005)

Hier noch n Beispiel:

http://www.planet-resistance.de/page/
http://www.betagaming.org/page/index.php
http://screens.9dots.de/sturmtrinker.jpg



obwohl mir c-cramer bis jetzt am besten gefallen würde. Also was sagt ihr nun?


----------



## Ellie (21. März 2005)

Hallo Profaker,

sieht so aus, als ob da jemand eine einzige Idee mehrfach verwurstet bzw. abgekupfert hat.

Hmm, Du brauchst Rahmen die 3-D-mäßig aussehen, Du brauchst ein paar "Kabel" und einen "Splash", Spritzeffekt.

Wie gut bist Du im Umgang mit PS? Hast Du schon Metallrahmen gemacht?

Mit einer Auswahl - Auswahlkante vergrößern, das dann mit einem Verlauf füllen und einem Ebeneneffekt (Relief an allen Kanten z.B.) wären die Rahmen verhältnismäßig einfach zu erstellen.

Die Kabel auf ähnliche Weise.

Um das zu veranschaulichen: Nimm die die Auswahl eines Kreises und fülle ihn mit einem linearen Verlauf mit 45 Grad. Darüber kommt eine Ebene mit einem entgegengesetzten Verlauf, Du bekommst so bereits einen Eindruck von einem 3D-Effekt. Machst Du das mit anderen Formen ergibt das so ulkige Formen wie auf deinen Beispielseiten.

Nimmst Du einen radialen Verlauf mit leicht versetztem Mittelpunkt sieht es so aus, als ob der Knopf sich nach Innen bzw. Aussen wölbt. Bei Cramer kam dann noch Schatten hinzu.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## profaker (21. März 2005)

Hallo,


also ich möchte das Design (nach Beratung mit meinem Team) jetzt im http://www.c-cramer.de/ -Style machen.

Ich bin in Photoshop bis jetzt nur im Bereich Faken (so was wie auf www.profaker.de ) tätig gewesen. Kenne mich zwar mit einigen Funktionen aus, habe allerdings in Sachen Webdesign noch nicht viel Erfahrung gemacht. Außer Faken habe ich mit Photoshop noch nichts gemacht, wird für mich also etwas schwerer.

Wäre über so viele Tut's und Tipps wie möglich froh.  


MfG
profaker


----------



## tantebootsy (21. März 2005)

Ps-Tuts gibt's wie Sand am Meer echt.
Du musst eigentlich nur Metall, Photoshop und Tutorial in Googel eingeben und wirst ganz gut fündig ...
Gruß,
Micha


----------

